# Favorate Stand Up Comedians.



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

[yt]LGrlWOhtj3g[/yt]
I am a Lewis black fan Big fan I even own the books he made. Who is your favorite? 

Fair Warning: I will mock Dane Cook fans


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 18, 2011)

I like Robin Williams, Gabrielle Iglesias, Jeff Foxworthy, and Bill Engvall.


----------



## Jw (Mar 18, 2011)

Mitch Hedberg. 

Also:
Gabe Iglesias
Stephen Lynch


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Inari85 said:


> Gabrielle Iglesias


 
oh my god, I can't believe I forgot about that guy


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

Gabrielle Iglesias and the guys from Blue Collar

Fav of all time is Ron White


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Gabrielle Iglesias and the guys from Blue Collar
> 
> Fav of all time is Ron White


 
Ron White is funny, but I honestly can't stand the other three.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ron White is funny, but I honestly can't stand the other three.


 
I'm from Alabama so I get the style of humor the other three do better than people outside the south. ItsFunnnyCauseItsTrue.jpg 
Sadly YES most of us are that retarded and we really do laugh at about anything. Makes entertainment cheep!


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

1. Christopher Titus
2. Jim Gaffigan
3. Gabrielle Igelsias
4. Lewis Black


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

Lets admit it- we all like Gabrielle cause he is as big as a whale and his voice does not match. If it wasn't for his size and voice I wouldn't find half the stuff he says funny. It is only funny cause it is who it is.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Lets admit it- we all like Gabrielle cause he is as big as a whale and his voice does not match. If it wasn't for his size and voice I wouldn't find half the stuff he says funny. It is only funny cause it is who it is.


 No fuck you >:[


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No fuck you >:[


 
Offended?

Wasn't my goal to offend I was stating an honest fact. If I heard the same jokes come out of some random ass person on the streets mouth I wouldn't find it nearly as funny if at all funny compared to if he did it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Lets admit it- we all like Gabrielle cause he is as big as a whale and his voice does not match. If it wasn't for his size and voice I wouldn't find half the stuff he says funny. It is only funny cause it is who it is.


 
Considering that half of his jokes are about his size and utilize his voice for embellishment...yeah |3


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Offended?
> 
> Wasn't my goal to offend I was stating an honest fact. If I heard the same jokes come out of some random ass person on the streets mouth I wouldn't find it nearly as funny if at all funny compared to if he did it.


 You can't say this is only funny because he's big and has a high voice. 

[yt]a77Dw3tNv8o[/yt]

Also, he's awesome at sound effects. 

Plus, nothing's as funny from a random person as a professional. It's about the delivery.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 18, 2011)

He is good. I forgot about him.


----------



## Vo (Mar 18, 2011)

Mitch Hedberg
Bill Hicks
George Carlin
Richard Pryor
Chris Rock
Katt Williams

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2011)

Eww, AMERICAN stand up comedy. :V

Michael McIntyre needs more love!


----------



## Vo (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot:

Eddie Izzard
Rowan Atkinson
Ricky Gervais


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2011)

Jack.is said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot:
> 
> Eddie Izzard
> Rowan Atkinson
> Ricky Gervais


 
Have you seen Eddie in a dress?
He looks cute in a dress.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 18, 2011)

Larry the Cable Guy
Jeff Dunham


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Larry the Cable Guy


 
8c


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 18, 2011)

Bill Burr has got to be my favourite of all
Brian Regan is a close second
George Carlin
Louis CK somewhat. He tends to go overboard sometimes and becomes much more annoying than funny.
Glenn Beck
Ron White
Gabrielle Ingelsias
Bill O'Reilly
Dan Caparullo? I can't remember his name exactly how it's spelled
Stephen Lynch

Hate:
Dane Cook
Jeff Dunham
That dude that does like 5 voice's, and that's it. Got a Comedy Central show, flopped, and hasn't been seen since. 
Larry the Cableguy
Ricky Gervais
Jim Gaffigan
The other Blue Collar guys
All female "comedians".


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 18, 2011)

Eddie Izzard, Bill Bailey

[video=youtube;-fWAOWt0KxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fWAOWt0KxU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LLiz (Mar 18, 2011)

I love these international comedians: 
Robyn Williams, Arj Barker, Rowan Atkinson, Lewis Black (seen him live), Ross Noble, Russel Peters, Rowan Atkinson, John Moloney. 

Some good Aussie comedians: 
Adam Hills
Carl Barron
Sam Simmons
Rodney Rude (NSFW)


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not much of a stand up fan, so at the risk of derping I'll say Jeff Dunham.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay no one else has said Christopher Titus yet.

I will educate you all. You will all watch all of his stand ups, starting with this one. 

[yt]SP1kKcZtnkQ[/yt]


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't remember the comedian's name but he is British and does an awesome standup about toasters and how they are pathological liars.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 18, 2011)

Jimmy Carr! I forgot Jimmy Carr. His older material is a bit better than his newer stuff, but he's nonetheless entertaining.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I don't remember the comedian's name but he is British and does an awesome standup about toasters and how they are pathological liars.


 Sense when was I a toaster? wait what?


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

God dammit guys, check the last post of last page to see the best stand up comedian.


----------



## JadeFire (Mar 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;F5ErMolRE8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5ErMolRE8M[/video]


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Jim Gaffigan yet.

How can you not like someone who dedicates a whole bit to bacon?
[yt]C2uPdxUPnXU[/yt]

You can't go wrong with Lewis Black either.

I was also watching Chris Rock today... that is great. Not only the great social commentary, but there's a spoken word like quality to his delivery that I totally dig.

Also, to people who hate Larry the Cable Guy, well, yeah, his humor is lowbrow. But he does it in a way that is funny.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Jim Gaffigan yet.





Jashwa said:


> 1. Christopher Titus
> 2. Jim Gaffigan
> 3. Gabrielle Igelsias
> 4. Lewis Black


 
:|


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Okay no one else has said Christopher Titus yet.
> 
> I will educate you all. You will all watch all of his stand ups, starting with this one.
> 
> [yt]SP1kKcZtnkQ[/yt]


 T'was good.


----------



## skyler-the-fox (Mar 19, 2011)

It'll have to be George Lopez, Gabriel Iglessia, and Dave Cook. =3


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> God dammit guys, check the last post of last page to see the best stand up comedian.


 
That bastard kept me up until 2:30am yesterday watching all 9 parts. I felt kind of sad at the end of it


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> That bastard kept me up until 2:30am yesterday watching all 9 parts. I felt kind of sad at the end of it


 Now watch "Love is Evol" :3c


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Now watch "Love is Evol" :3c


 
Tomorrow. It's already 1:10am :[


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 19, 2011)

Also, why I am not seeing more Carlos Mencia hate?

I mean, I don't particularly dislike him, but... I love seeing people get riled up about him and accuse him of stealing jokes


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 19, 2011)

As much as I love comedians, I don't watch them much at all. Probably because there are plenty out there that aren't funny. My favorite I've watched so far is Jack Whitehall.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Also, why I am not seeing more Carlos Mencia hate?
> 
> I mean, I don't particularly dislike him, but... I love seeing people get riled up about him and accuse him of stealing jokes


 We're talking about good comedians. Why would anyone say that name?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> We're talking about good comedians. Why would anyone say that name?


 
Carlos Mencia *hate*

People have flamed Larry the Cable Guy, Dane Cook, and Jeff Dunham in his thread. I was simply surprised not to see people complain about Carlos.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Carlos Mencia *hate*
> 
> People have flamed Larry the Cable Guy, Dane Cook, and Jeff Dunham in his thread. I was simply surprised not to see people complain about Carlos.


 Did anyone say they liked him? 

That's why people flamed the other three.


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 19, 2011)

oh there's so many (in no particular order):

Aries Spears 
Jo Koy
Andy Ross
Jim Gaffigan 
Gabriel Iglesias
Stephen Lynch 						
Dat Phan
Pablo Francisco
Daniel Tosh
Greg Giraldo
Mike Birbiglia
...There's more but can't remember their names at the moment :\


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 20, 2011)

Ditto on Birbiglia and Giraldo...

Damn. George Carlin dead. Richard Pryor dead.Greg Giraldo dead.* Bill Hicks* dead. (forgot to mention him)

Dane Cook still alive.


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2011)

Sir Mister said:


> Dat Phan


 
I want to like Dat Phan, but all his stuff is the ssaaaamme :c


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Carlos Mencia *hate*
> 
> People have flamed Larry the Cable Guy, Dane Cook, and Jeff Dunham in his thread. I was simply surprised not to see people complain about Carlos.


 Why do people hate Carlos?


----------



## Saracide (Mar 20, 2011)

Eddie Izzard!

then stephen Lynch and Mitch Hedberg


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 20, 2011)

The lack of John Oliver is sad:

[yt]L4w_SY9x-QU[/yt]
[yt]KN7LEgi7szQ[/yt]

He came to Austin last November and I enjoyed every minute of his show. All 90 minutes.


----------



## Kihari (Mar 20, 2011)

Nobody mentioned John Pinette yet, I literally cried from laughing so hard the first time I watched _I'm Starvin'_.

Also, Jim Gaffigan and Lewis Black as others have mentioned. I never found Dave Cook to be anything but annoying though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 20, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> The lack of John Oliver is sad:
> 
> He came to Austin last November and I enjoyed every minute of his show. All 90 minutes.


 
He's annoying on Colbert or the Daily Show (whichever one, can't remember), so I dunno why his stand-up would be funny.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 20, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> He's annoying on Colbert or the Daily Show (whichever one, can't remember), so I dunno why his stand-up would be funny.


 
You sound like a regular viewer of both programs. I didn't think anyone had anything against Oliver but I'd argue that some people are better at stand up than their performance in various roles/sketches would let on.


----------



## Slyck (Mar 21, 2011)

Ron White. Ron fucking White.

[video=youtube;Mo78qm8k2LY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo78qm8k2LY[/video]


----------



## DarkRatel (Mar 21, 2011)

Four British comedians.

Lee Evans (he also starred in Fifth Element and The Medallion), Harry Hill, Adam Davies and Jack Dee


----------

